# My new Sheaffer



## apple320 (Jan 15, 2010)

A new one that is almost done.  Just needs the clip and the ends done.
















Chris


----------



## bitshird (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice job.


----------



## apple320 (Jan 16, 2010)

*All Done*











Chris


----------



## rcflyer23 (Jan 16, 2010)

I love it.  I really need to learn to do that.  I really like the clear section so you can see the pump.


----------

